#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Δημοσίευμα για τα εξ αδιαιρέτου

## tlimon

Στην εφημερίδα "Αγγελιοφόρος" υπάρχει σήμερα το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα:
*
ΧΑΛΚΙ∆ΙΚΗ: «Στον αέρα» τα αυθαίρετα*

∆ΩΡΟΝ Α∆ΩΡΟΝ αποτελεί ο νόμος που αφορά τη νομιμοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων, για τους περισσότερους ιδιοκτήτες στη Χαλκιδική, αφού στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν μπορεί να γίνει χρήση των ευεργετικών διατάξεών του! 
Σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο της Ομοσπονδίας Οικιστών και Οικισμών ∆ήμου Προποντίδας Χαλκιδικής (εκπροσωπεί τους ιδιοκτήτες των αυθαίρετων κτισμάτων στην περιοχή της Ηράκλειας, της Καλλικράτειας, της Σωζόπολης και της Ποτίδαιας), Γιώργο Κασελούρη, υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός ιδιοκτητών αυθαιρέτων που θέλουν να δηλώσουν τα ακίνητά τους, αλλά παρεμποδίζονται από το νόμο.
Το 90% των αυθαιρέτων στη Χαλκιδική δεν μπορεί να υπαχθεί στο νόμο, διότι, σύμφωνα με αυτόν, εξαιρούνται τα εξ αδιαιρέτου ακίνητα, λένε οι ιδιοκτήτες τους στον «Α»

Σε εξ αδιαιρέτου αγροτεμάχιο μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο στην περιοχή αυτή ξεκίνησε πελάτης μου  (ο οποίος μου έστειλε αναστατωμένος σήμερα το παραπάνω δημοσίευμα ) την διαδικασία ρύθμισης αυθαίρετης οικίας κατά τον 4014/11, με μία Υ.Δ. ότι έχει εξασφαλίσει τη συναίνεση του άλλου συνιδιοκτήτη (ο οποίος δεν έχει κατασκευάσει τίποτε αυθαίρετο από πλευράς του). Έγινε η δήλωση, πληρώθηκε κανονικά το παράβολο και βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία καταβολής της πρώτης δόσης. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δεν το ξέρω; Ό,τι έγινε μέχρι τώρα απ' αυτόν είναι άκυρο; Ή πρόκειται για μια ακόμη δημοσιογραφική διαστρέβλωση και αποσπασματοποίηση της πραγματικότητας;

----------


## Xάρης

Την συναίνεση του έτερου συνιδιοκτήτη πώς την εξασφάλισε; Προφορικά;
Καλό θα ήταν να έχει στα χέρια του υπεύθυνη δήλωση θεωρημένη για το γνήσιο της υπογραφής, από τον συνιδιοκτήτη, ότι συναινεί στη δήλωση του αυθαιρέτου του με τον Ν.4014/11.

Στη θέση του αν το είχα αυτό δεν θα φοβόμουνα.

Πού το γράφει ότι εξαιρούνται τα εξ αδιαιρέτου;
Αυτό ίσως *προκύπτει* από την άρνηση των συνιδιοκτητών να συναινέσουν.

Προσοχή όμως σ' αυτό που έγραψα αρχικά. Η συναίνεση να προκύπτει από τη δήλωση του συνιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## ALIKI

Ποιός είπε πως εξαιρούνται τα εξ΄αδιαιρέτου;;

Νέα παράγραφος 28 στο άρθρο 42
28. Προστίθεται παράγραφος 6 στο άρθρο 26 «Ειδικές Διατάξεις» του Νόμου 4014/2011 ως εξής:
_«6. Για τα εξ αδιαιρέτου εντός σχεδίου και εντός ορίων οικισμού άρτια ακίνητα στα οποία έχουν εγκατασταθεί αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή χρήσεις, επιτρέπεται κατά τις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου η θεώρηση ως ξεχωριστής κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας κατά το αναλογούν ποσοστό εμπράγματου δικαιώματος, οι επιμέρους ξεχωριστές ιδιοκτησίες επί των οποίων έχουν ανεγερθεί κτίρια όπως αυτές έχουν διαμορφωθεί μέχρι την εφαρμογή του Νόμου και σύμφωνα με τα υφιστάμενα εξ αδιαιρέτου εμπράγματα δικαιώματα._
_Για τις ως άνω οριζόμενες ξεχωριστές κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες είναι δυνατή η έκδοση οικοδομικής αδείας αυτοτελώς ανά ξεχωριστή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία και στην περίπτωση αυτή εφαρμόζονται ανάλογα οι ρυθμίσεις της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου αυτού._
_Τυχόν υπερβάσεις δόμησης ανά ξεχωριστή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία ως άνω, μπορούν να διατηρηθούν εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής καταβάλει το ενιαίο ειδικό πρόστιμο της παραγράφου 6α του άρθρου 24»_.

----------


## Xάρης

Η παράγραφος αυτή Αλίκη αφορά τα εντός σχεδίου και εντός ορίων οικισμού.
Για τα εκτός σχεδίου;
Δεν μου έχει τύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση αλλά και δεν θυμάμαι κάπου να το γράφει ότι απαγορεύεται για τα εκτός σχεδίου.
Σίγουρα όμως απαιτείται η έγγραφη συναίνεση όλων των συνιδιοκτητών και εκεί μάλλον κολλάει το πράγμα.

----------


## ALIKI

Ναι συγγνώμη δεν ήξερα πως ήταν εκτός σχεδίου οι προαναφερθήσες περιοχές!
Αν και σπούδασα Θεσσαλονίκη τα ..εκτός δεν τα κατέχω!

----------

